# New Build will start but won't Boot



## GnasherKO (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

So I've recently decided to give my PC a complete overhaul. It was originally my first new build, which had some issues of it's own, but I managed to iron those out after some time.

As part of the upgrade I was planning, I decided I would replace all the parts except for the Disk and Hard Drives.

The specs for the new build are:

CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K
GPU: ASUS STRIX Gaming GeForce GTX 1060 06GB
Motherboard: ASROCK H170 PRO4/HYPER
RAM: Corsair 16GB KIT, DDR4, 2133MHz, CL13 Vengeance LPX
PSU: Corsair CX750

Grante I'm not PC whiz, but I thought after having gone through the process once already, I'd be a bit better prepared for any potential malfunctions.

So I took the whole old system out and replaced it with the new parts. Once I plugged it all up, I could power the PC up, but it would show up on the monitors as no signal.

I tried taking the GPU out and running with onboards... nothing, I tried swapping RAMs to different slots, running it with only one... nothing, I checked the CPU pins and made sure it's correctly fitted, I checked all my plugs for fans and power connections. Also tried changing the PSU power cable...nothing and last but not least I tried the weird, unplug PC and hold power button down...also nothing.

the weird thing is, the PC powers up, as in the fans are moving, LEDs are glowing, but the PC doesn't actually boot up. That means my Keyboard doesn't register me pressing CAPS, boot up sounds don't come on, the Motherboard USBs seem to be unresponsive.

I really hope the Motherboard isn't faulty, since I got it yesterday, is there a way I can test it without having the little speaker? and without buying a new CPU to rule that out as well?

I'm going to try swapping back to my old 500W PSU and see if that does anything, but I doubt it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

disconnect everything and try booting the computer up with only the bare essentials = Power supply, motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the video card.

Using the bare essentials, turn on the computer and see if the computer is at least able to post.


----------



## GnasherKO (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey,

I've tried that yesterday, didn't do it outside the case mind you, but I doubt that makes a difference.

I was told on another forum that the mobo does not come with pre-installed BIOS for 7th gen CPUs, so that might be causing the issues. I'll get a technician to flash the BIOS today and see if that helps.


----------

